# Spoo blood results suggest Myeloma



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

My boy Kepler is almost 6. In the last 2 weeks he had an issue with occasional bleeding jowls, so I took him to the vet for a full work-up. Otherwise, he is fine: he lost absolutely no weight since his last checkup in July, he behaves normally and still goes for long daily walks. He doesn't seem to be in pain. The vet thought the jowls were just a skin fold infection, and suggested some cream there. But we did a full blood/urine work-up to be safe. 

Note: he eats a raw diet and has had no health issues at all except a botched surgery when he was 8 months old. 

The blood work came back today showing low platelets (164), low hemocrit, low hemoglobin, low RBC, low WBC, high PTT, and also proteins are off: very high Globulin, low Albumin. We are following up with an ultrasound to look for Myeloma on Friday. 

Can anyone think of another explanation for these levels? He is both young and rather healthy to have myeloma.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am very curious about the raw diet. I feed my spoo raw also. Many people have different ideas about this and feed raw differently. 

What exactly are you feeding? Is he getting the proper percentages of liver and organs?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't answer your question, Fel, I'm sorry. I hope it goes well with the ultrasound today and you get some answers that help you help Kepler. I know this must be an anxious time for you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry, too. (((Hugs)))


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

kontiki said:


> I am very curious about the raw diet. I feed my spoo raw also. Many people have different ideas about this and feed raw differently.
> 
> What exactly are you feeding? Is he getting the proper percentages of liver and organs?


Yes, I believe he is getting the proper percentages. One thing is that he won't eat raw organ meet, so I have always cooked his liver. But he also gets blue ridge "Natural Burgers", which contain green tripe and other organ meats. Those he eats raw. 

I am thinking if he does have myeloma, we will need to transition him off of the raw diet as his immune system will be compromised. Already, in the last 2 weeks we have removed raw bones from his menu as that is what made his jowls bleed. Instead I have been making him cooked pumpkin/hamburger/rice mixtures. He really loves pumpkin.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m so sorry this has happened to Keplar. Good thoughts your way, as you wait for a definitive diagnosis. Hugs, too!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts and hoping for good news.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

fel said:


> One thing is that he won't eat raw organ meet, so I have always cooked his liver.


Ok, I was so perplexed that he could have some of those low counts, it would be about impossible if he had been getting the correct amount of raw organic liver. 

Cooked liver is a very different thing. And so is CAFO (Concentrated Animal Feeding Operation) liver.

I had to introduce raw liver in tiny bits, cooking it less and less. By now my Spoo will eat an entire meal of raw beef liver. BUT it has to be raw 100% grass fed organic liver. 

He refuses to eat any raw liver from CAFO (normal grocery store feed lot beef). I have tried many times. I have tried to figure this out and my current understanding is that the liver filters out toxins and they may end up there. I refuse to eat it now too. 

I have two local farmers that I know absolutely how their feed and raise their beef, and that is what I feed him. I also use them for other raw organs like kidney.

I am crossing my fingers for your beloved Spoo!


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

*it seems to be lymphoma*

Initial test results from the ultrasound are that his liver and spleen are greatly enlarged, probably owing to lymphoma with a genetic cause. We get the definitive results tonight -- but to be clear, there is no happy reason for an enlarged liver and spleen. 

Note that he was never anemic before, and we have been giving him basically the same diet since he became an adult poodle. I don't think he got lymphoma from not enough raw organ meat. 

My husband and I are devastated.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am very very sorry you and Kepler are going thru this. A good friend of mine had a golden doodle. During the year his groomer found a lump on him and said to her to get him checked. She did and he was diagnosed with lymphoma . She took him to a university vet clinic about an hour and a half from home.He endued up going thru two sets of chemo. Her overall cost was $15,000. Her pup was 4 when diagnosed and sadly at 4 and a half he passed away in his sleep two weeks ago. They and their 5 children are devestatated. She just went to another doodle breeder in a different state and purchased a new puppy as the kids were having such a difficult time. This pup at least comes from genetic health tested pups and is a f1.2, whatever that is in doodle world and I can't even say what this puppy is costing. Crazy. Again I am so so sorry and hope that your boy can beat this.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Devastating is definitely the word. Sending love to you and dear Keplar.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am terribly sorry for such sad news. I don't think anything you fed or didn't feed has anything to do with it. These things just happen. I lost a dog to cancer at 4 years of age. It's devastating. My heart goes out to you and your family during this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m very sorry the news were not good. I hope there is a possible treatment.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m so sorry, Fel


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so hoping there is some treatment that can help. Sending healing energy and prayers.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m praying you get answers and can move forward. I also had a dog with cancer that passed recently. It is truly devastating. I’m hoping for the best for you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry, Fel  I'm very sad for your family.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fel, I agree it wasn’t diet, more like a genetic lightening strike. What does the vet propose for treatment? So sorry you are dealing with this. More hugs!


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

We are seeing a specialist on Monday. The liver biopsy came out normal (no cancer), so nothing is confirmed. In the meantime we have him on prednisone to help with the symptoms (anemia).


In the last day or so, since the prednisone hit, he has had renewed vigor. He demolished his Thanksgiving feast (duck, turkey and carrot soup, and hamburger/pumpkin/rice casserole) and asked for more. Our fenced backyard patio has 2 approaches: one is a gradual path, and one has 3 steps up. When he was acting sick last week, he would take the gradual path. Now he is ignoring the 3 steps and just leaping straight up onto the patio. He is playful and his tail is wagging often. 

Could this be something besides cancer? 

.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, what a turn around! Something to give thanks for on Thanksgiving for sure. I am crossing my fingers this turns out to be something temporary after all.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm glad to hear you had such a happy Thanksgiving together. The silver lining of a health worry is the deepened appreciation of the many small joys of life.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Great to hear he seems to be feeling better! It’s good news that initial testing shows no cancer! Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

*Further testing was inconclusive but not great*

So, Kepler had another liver biopsy, a spleen biopsy and x-rays to look for multiple myeloma or lymphoma. 

Everything came up normal, except for the spleen biopsy which showed signs of both lymphoma and multiple myeloma, but possibly neither (Yes, this is confusing.) We don't know what to think. 

In the meantime his anemia and low platelets have not gotten worse, and his blood protein levels seem to be normalizing, probably from the prednisone. 

We are just happy to have our poodle for a while longer.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

What confusing results. I hope your vet knew how to interpret this? I will continue to hope for the best outcome for Kepler.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

The vet wanted to keep him overnight and do a bone marrow biopsy in the morning. We said no -- we needed to take him home and feed him (he fasted the day before) and he doesn't do well being in a cage all night. We were afraid he would be very stressed. Further, there was only a 50% chance the bone marrow biopsy would come up with an answer, and there are some risks to the procedure. Instead, we are waiting for further lab results. 

Good thing we took him home, as he seems to be in some pain today from the other biopsies. It would have been terrible for him to have another procedure today in this shape.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Fel, I am so happy you made that decision to take him home, especially with the 50% chance of having any answers & having to be in a cage all night at the vet. I know I would have done that as well, taking him home for him to rest, eat, and be surrounded by his people. 
Prayers for him and you! Hope the lab results come back with positive answers.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Just by way of update: further results support leukemia or lymphoma.
?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh. no, poor Kepler and poor you. I’m so sorry. thank goodness you brought him home.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

fel said:


> We are seeing a specialist on Monday. The liver biopsy came out normal (no cancer), so nothing is confirmed. In the meantime we have him on prednisone to help with the symptoms (anemia).
> 
> 
> In the last day or so, since the prednisone hit, he has had renewed vigor. He demolished his Thanksgiving feast (duck, turkey and carrot soup, and hamburger/pumpkin/rice casserole) and asked for more. Our fenced backyard patio has 2 approaches: one is a gradual path, and one has 3 steps up. When he was acting sick last week, he would take the gradual path. Now he is ignoring the 3 steps and just leaping straight up onto the patio. He is playful and his tail is wagging often.
> ...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for what you are going through with Kepler. If you are not part of a raw feeding group, you might get in touch with one because I do know that raw feeding does cause some blood results to look different. It might be advantageous to have that information, even if Kepler does get a definite diagnosis of cancer. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear what you and Kepler may be facing. Keeping you all in my thoughts and sending strength.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your well wishes. Kepler so far is holding his own. He is still able to take 40 minutes walks, demolish all his food and play with his toys like a pup. He has gained a few much-pounds on the prednisone. We are looking forward to celebrating his 6th birthday next week.

We are also offering turkeytail mushroom powder, which according to some studies, shrinks tumors. Has anyone else here used turkeytail?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not, but I found this. I'm sure you're scouring everywhere for info, so you may have already this. This is information re the mushroom and human cancers but there are a lot of similarities so it might be helpful. This info suggests that there are potential benefits.





__





Medicinal Mushrooms (PDQ®) - PDQ Cancer Information Summaries - NCBI Bookshelf






www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Keeping you all in my thoughts


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, I'm so sorry, fel  My friend who has terminal cancer has been taking the mushrooms. They're not a miracle cure, but she seems to feel better taking them.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry fel, that is so heartbreaking. Thinking of you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sorry 

So glad to hear he's still loving life despite his diagnosis.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no Fel. I'm so very sorry for what you're going through. I too am glad you brought him home. There comes a time where enough is enough with the procedures and tests. My heart felt sympathy for what you're facing. It is good you have some time where he seems to be pretty happy and playful and you can still be there for each other for a while. Any viable holistic medicine is certainly worth trying I would think at this point. I hope you can enjoy each other for some time yet without spending too much of that time in that state of dread. That is hard, I know. My heart goes out to you. (((hugs)))


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Kepler is still with us, but every night when we are alone together, and I think about losing him, I am so sad that I can't take a breath. I wonder if I am making the end of his life worse by crying over him all the time. I think I need a poodle grief support group.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fel said:


> Kepler is still with us, but every night when we are alone together, and I think about losing him, I am so sad that I can't take a breath. I wonder if I am making the end of his life worse by crying over him all the time. I think I need a poodle grief support group.


My heart aches for you. The way you are feeling is uniquely your own, just like your relationship with Kepler, but I can somewhat relate. And I do believe the greatest gift we can give our ailing dogs is to focus on our gratitude. Just pour all that thanks into your dear boy. Open your heart, let the love flow, and don't let your thoughts get in the way of this moment (and every moment) you have together. Much easier said than done, I know. ?

I'm here if you ever need an ear or a shoulder. I lost my girl in July (it's actually her birthday tomorrow) and I began grieving years before we said goodbye. Sending hugs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Kepler


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

So things are looking up! Kepler had his oncology appt. yesterday, and under the prednisone his blood counts have returned to normal. His enzymes are still off, but they are improved. Other than side effects from pred, he is not showing any symptoms and he is still a happy dog. We are so proud of our brave poodle. Also he really enjoys going to the specialty vet owing to all the gorgeous dogs that come there for care. Yesterday he met a mixed breed that was the size and had the coloring of a wolf. He was a very sweet, timid fellow. 

It is seeming like Kepler has months (maybe years?) rather than days left. We are slightly reducing the pred this month, with a goal of getting him down to 10mg/day in the next month or so. 

He has been formally diagnosed with multiple myeloma, by the way. 

Thank you all for your support. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Glad that things are looking up?!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad - every good day is a gift after such a devastating diagnosis.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi poodle friends. Just checking in to say that Kepler is well so far. We are getting new blood test results in about 2 weeks. So far, 2.5 months after he showed signs of Multiple Myeloma, he is doing fine. The only difference we see in him is that he is super hungry all the time from the pred. He has gained weight, and now looks a bit more filled out. Otherwise, he is the same poodle we have always known. We realize we might not have him for the 15 years we hoped for, but at least he has made it past 6 and he is enjoying life.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wonderful news. Hoping for good results from the new blood tests.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

So sorry to hear about this, Fel. I hope his treatments continue to work.


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you please tell me what happened with your boy. I’m going through exact same thing with my girl, we don’t know if she has cancer yet for sure.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Well -- I have good news so far but I am not sure it will be illuminating for you Kimbo. He was diagnosed with MM in Nov., 2019 owing to very high IgG levels and low albumin levels, as well as a blood plasma profile under electrophoresis suggesting that one cell may have proliferated. We never did a bone marrow test, and all the organ biopsies (spleen, liver) were non-conclusive for cancer cells. 

We chose not to do chemo, but we have given him prednisone, a steroid. We started out with 30 mg (for a 50 pound poodle), rapidly went down to 20 as we did not like the behavioral changes at 30, then went down to 15, then 10, and now we are giving him 5 mg. In each subsequent blood test, his IgG level (which was extremely high originally) has gone down slightly, to the extent that it now _almost_ in the normal zone, and his albumin has gone up, to the extent that is now in the normal range. The most disturbing issues in his bloodwork now are signs of damage from the prednisone, which is why we recently dropped the dosage down to 5 mg. On the other hand he has no other symptoms -- swollen lymph nodes, painful joints, or mouth bleeding, that you might see with MM. 

Is he cured, in remission, or did he never have cancer? We have no idea! I guess time will tell. He does not act sick, but I would say he doesn't have the energy that some Spoos have. He lazes around most days, but will walk up to an hour with no problem if we are willing. 

The other thing I should mention is we have given him turkey tail mushroom powder, from Four Leaf Rover, since November. This powder has been shown to help resolve certain types of cancer in canines, but there is no evidence it helps with MM. We thought it was worth a try, since it has no known side effects. We continue to give him that 2x a day.


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 6, 2014)

fel said:


> Well -- I have good news so far but I am not sure it will be illuminating for you Kimbo. He was diagnosed with MM in Nov., 2019 owing to very high IgG levels and low albumin levels, as well as a blood plasma profile under electrophoresis suggesting that one cell may have proliferated. We never did a bone marrow test, and all the organ biopsies (spleen, liver) were non-conclusive for cancer cells.
> 
> We chose not to do chemo, but we have given him prednisone, a steroid. We started out with 30 mg (for a 50 pound poodle), rapidly went down to 20 as we did not like the behavioral changes at 30, then went down to 15, then 10, and now we are giving him 5 mg. In each subsequent blood test, his IgG level (which was extremely high originally) has gone down slightly, to the extent that it now _almost_ in the normal zone, and his albumin has gone up, to the extent that is now in the normal range. The most disturbing issues in his bloodwork now are signs of damage from the prednisone, which is why we recently dropped the dosage down to 5 mg. On the other hand he has no other symptoms -- swollen lymph nodes, painful joints, or mouth bleeding, that you might see with MM.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I pray he is ok. Lolas white blood count is very low, as is her platelets and her lymphocytes. She’s tired a lot, otherwise normal. We will repeat blood work for a 3rd time next week and take it from there. Vet had said he’s 50% sure it’s MM. I can’t even believe this.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Praying for both of your lovable dogs.


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Kimbo -- don't lose hope, and perhaps consider trying Turkey Tail powder. I was in shock too, as you can see from earlier posts. But so far it has been fine -- he is our same lovely poodle, although looking a bit motley with the covid-19 restrictions....


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 6, 2014)

fel said:


> Kimbo -- don't lose hope, and perhaps consider trying Turkey Tail powder. I was in shock too, as you can see from earlier posts. But so far it has been fine -- he is our same lovely poodle, although looking a bit motley with the covid-19 restrictions....


I still can’t really believe it until I can rule out everything else. I’m familiar with reading blood as my husband fought cancer for 7 yrs and is now in remission, that was the reason we got our precious girl, she gave us so much strength when we needed it. Maybe god sent her to us, I don’t know but maybe he knows we’re ok now. I don’t know if this makes sense to you but I need something to believe in to get through this. I will talk to her vet about the supplement. Thank you so much again. Sorry for the rant.


----------

